
Why American police officers use deadly force more often than Europeans - ghgr
https://np.reddit.com/r/AskLEO/comments/2dgwkp/what_makes_american_police_use_deadly_force_much/cjpgcbe/?context=3
======
eesmith
It links to the opinion/comment of one German police officer who has never
been to the US and has only a lay understanding of American history.

Remember, the "wild west spirit" wouldn't have happened without the systemic,
government-backed military fighting the Indian Wars.

